# Be Quiet! Pure Power CM L8 730 W



## crmaris (Sep 9, 2011)

Be Quiet, as the name implies, specializes in the construction of silent PC components like CPU coolers, fans and power supplies. In this review we will test the Pure Power CM L8 730W, a modular PSU that targets the tight budget users since it features an affordable price, it is 80 PLUS Bronze certified and is equipped with four PCIe connectors. On top of that it promises quiet operation even at full load thanks to the SilentWings fan technology.

*Show full review*


----------



## mab1376 (Sep 19, 2011)

I love how comprehensive your PSU reviews are.


----------



## catnipkiller (Sep 19, 2011)

Review a rocket fish power unit or a dynex from best buy. I wanna see how bad they are lol.


----------



## Frick (Sep 26, 2011)

Wow, this guy spit out reviews faster than I can read them. Nicely done.

The cheapest one I can find in Sweden is about €110 though. :/


----------

